# CLOSED



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

okay my town is a deep very rough work in progress, but i'll dm my dodo code to whoever decides to come! i will be doing groups of 2 c:
cyrano stopped crafting,* but tutu is making garden wagon now!*
please don't pluck my flowers or run over them // *check liked comments to see where u are in queue*​


----------



## kalinn (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to come please!


----------



## Quack (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d love to come over!


----------



## Luxen (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm interested in dropping by for a visit.


----------



## jubi (Apr 14, 2020)

hi, can i come please?


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to stop by please.  Thx.


----------



## nintendog (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to grab the DIY if you have time!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

Luxen said:


> I'm interested in dropping by for a visit.





jubi said:


> hi, can i come please?





MrPolarBear said:


> I would like to stop by please.  Thx.


cyrano stopped crafting kettle bathtub, but tutu is making a garden wagon now if u guys are still interested! c:


----------



## th8827 (Apr 14, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to visit if possible!


----------



## jubi (Apr 14, 2020)

no ty. i already have it, but ty for the offer


----------



## Story (Apr 14, 2020)

I would to come if possible.


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 14, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> cyrano stopped crafting kettle bathtub, but tutu is making a garden wagon now if u guys are still interested! c:


Oh.. I have that already but thank you!


----------



## Luxen (Apr 14, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> cyrano stopped crafting kettle bathtub, but tutu is making a garden wagon now if u guys are still interested! c:


That's a shame, though I can relate. Same thing happened to me with Jacques a couple of days ago; he glitched up pretty badly at the time haha...

I've already learned the garden wagon DIY, but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## marumaru (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come please


----------



## 0ni (Apr 14, 2020)

may i visit for garden wagon?


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I also visit for the garden wagon recipe


----------



## CeriSyrin (Apr 14, 2020)

May I visit for the garden wagon DIY? c:


----------



## Edge (Apr 14, 2020)

May I visit too?


----------



## JaneIIe (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi! If Tutu is still crafting, I would love to come and visit! ^^


----------



## hammyc (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d like to visit if possible by the time you get to me


----------



## Richluna (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d like to visit please!!!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 14, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> okay my town is a deep very rough work in progress, but i'll dm my dodo code to whoever decides to come! i will be doing groups of 2 c:
> cyrano stopped crafting,* but tutu is making garden wagon now!*
> please don't pluck my flowers or run over them // *check liked comments to see where u are in queue*​



Hello! I'd love to swing by for the recipe, if it's okay!


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d love to come if possible please!


----------



## Chaitee (Apr 14, 2020)

id like to visit ^^


----------



## Leann (Apr 14, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> okay my town is a deep very rough work in progress, but i'll dm my dodo code to whoever decides to come! i will be doing groups of 2 c:
> cyrano stopped crafting,* but tutu is making garden wagon now!*
> please don't pluck my flowers or run over them // *check liked comments to see where u are in queue*​


Can I come?


----------



## whitherward (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

hopefully i can invite you guys all before lil tutu's paws stop crafting! c:​


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I visit as well please?


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come please!


----------



## pacs (Apr 14, 2020)

Omg I would love to come for the wagon. Diy


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 14, 2020)

I would also love to visit Tutu if possible.


----------



## storybymori (Apr 14, 2020)

Interested if there is a spot.


----------



## Lankea (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

i'm still letting people in, i just don't want it to a loading screen party! i'll keep going until tutu's paws have tired out c:​


----------



## MandyJoy2020 (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I join?


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

she's still going! c:​


----------



## londonxing (Apr 14, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

londonxing said:


> May I please visit?


yes, i'll pm u dodo code rn !​


----------



## UnshapelySpider (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d love to stop by and learn the garden wagon recipe!! <3


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to get it, ty!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

Bunnybea said:


> I'd love to get it, ty!


i'll dm you a dodo code!<3


----------



## GereGere (Apr 14, 2020)

ahh if she's still going id love to go! ;o;


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 14, 2020)

If she's still crafting I'd love to come!


----------



## Moondyle (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello! Would it be possible to visit?


----------



## CowKing (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come please? I'll tip!!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Can I come please? I'll tip!!


i'll send a dodo code once the last group leaves c:


----------



## cardboardcanaries (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d love to come!! will definitely tip!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 14, 2020)

How long is the line? I'd love to come if you aren't too overwhelmed!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come as well!


----------



## NewHope (Apr 14, 2020)

If it’s still going, I’d love to come!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

Moondyle said:


> Hello! Would it be possible to visit?





theviolentlolita said:


> If she's still crafting I'd love to come!





GereGere said:


> ahh if she's still going id love to go! ;o;





Bunnybea said:


> I'd love to get it, ty!



i'm sorry i didn't get to u guys, but she has stopped crafting :c


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 14, 2020)

Aw :c No worries! TY for the opportunity c:


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

tutu has decided to retire for the night and she has stopped crafting, i'm sorry to whoever didn't get a chance to get the diy!


----------

